# Joe White - Vienna Malt



## Cortez The Killer (20/9/07)

Hey fellas

I've got a bag of JW Vienna on the way and am looking at using it in a recipe

I can't seem to find the specs for it to put it into ProMash on goole or on this forum

I've download the extra JW malt listing from the beer smith website - however it's not included there either

Has any one got any specs handy?

Or what numbers are people using?

Cheers


----------



## tangent (20/9/07)

oh no! i hope you didn't pay for it  
AHB


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/9/07)

Is it really as bad as all that?


----------



## tangent (20/9/07)

well, it's nothing like weyermann. and if you read the thread linked above, it's not just me who isn't impressed by it.


----------



## SJW (20/9/07)

I will second that. I dont know what it is about the JW Vienna and Pils But they ain't a patch on Weyermanns. Maybe I have just got used to the German stuff?

Steve


----------



## kabooby (20/9/07)

Bugger, Wish I read that post a week ago. Just received some JW Vienna  

Looks like it will have to go in small amounts of several brews, or maybe make a bock. That should build up the body a bit

Kabooby


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/9/07)

I missed it too


----------



## T.D. (20/9/07)

How would JW Vienna go as sort of a "beefy base malt" type thing? Maybe in an English Bitter or Mild??? I've never tried it myself, but surely it isn't _that_ disappointing. Maybe in direct comparison to Weyermann Vienna, but how would it go in styles other than malty German lagers? At only a few EBC higher than ale malt you'd think it could be used as a base in ales etc... :unsure:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/9/07)

I've ended up putting in at 1.038 and SRM of 4

Cheers


----------



## tangent (20/9/07)

it's just so bland. my 100% JWV brew should have been full of flavour but it was just bland and boring.
I'd use it as padding and steer clear of JW malts if you can score cryer, bairds or weyermann.


----------



## kabooby (20/9/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've ended up putting in at 1.038 and SRM of 4
> 
> Cheers



ESB has it listed as EBC 12 which is about 6 SRM. I have got mine as 1.036. Not that .002 is going to make a huge difference

Kabooby


----------



## brettprevans (20/9/07)

So JW isnt any good? does all their grain suck? Just wondering as at some stage in the next 4 months or so im going to to be going AG and will need to stock up on grains. actualy as im starting partials I guess I should be steering clear of JW if its crap.


----------



## SJW (20/9/07)

> So JW isnt any good? does all their grain suck? Just wondering as at some stage in the next 4 months or so im going to to be going AG and will need to stock up on grains. actualy as im starting partials I guess I should be steering clear of JW if its crap.



Thats a big call. But I can say brush the JW Vienna and if your buying Crystal in small bits from your LHBS and they stock UK Crystals U would not bother with JW Crystal either. JW Ale Malt I have used with some good results in the past but the Pils and Vienna and Crystals dont float my boat. But thats just me, and I am sure 5 other blokes will give 10 other opinions.  

Steve


----------



## niceshoes (20/9/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> So JW isnt any good? does all their grain suck? Just wondering as at some stage in the next 4 months or so im going to to be going AG and will need to stock up on grains. actualy as im starting partials I guess I should be steering clear of JW if its crap.



Tooheys New is made with JW Malts.

Now doesn't that just say something...


----------



## Yeasty (20/9/07)

JW also provide fer James squire, so dont be too hard to knock all thier grains.

U can make shit out of anything, but it takes the know how to make something good.


----------



## Stuster (20/9/07)

Personally, I'm happy with Trad ale malt. Sure it's not as good as the English ale malts, but it's not a bad malt in my book.


----------



## Jerry (20/9/07)

Stuster said:


> Personally, I'm happy with Trad ale malt. Sure it's not as good as the English ale malts, but it's not a bad malt in my book.





Agree.


----------



## Aaron (20/9/07)

Trad Ale is a great malt. 

I have some of the Vienna here. I used it once and won't bother using it again. It's not bad but if you want the real character of a Vienna malt then this is not what you are looking for. Spend the extra and buy some German malt. Use the Joe White Vienna in something you don't care about malt flavour much.


----------



## blackbock (20/9/07)

Just wanted to add that I'm VERY happy with the JW Wheat - it's perfectly good. That said I too have heard the Vienna is pretty ordinary.


----------



## tangent (20/9/07)

i also had a bag of JW dark munich which wasn't too bad.
the fact that JSq beers are made with JW malt doesn't make me like it any more.

i think if you like German beers, buy German malts, if you like UK beers buy UK malt and if you like Aussie beers... ummm, i was going somewhere with that.


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/10/12)

Digging up a 5 year old thread but what is the general consenses on JW Vienna malt these days? Im thinking of a 100% smash vienna ale. Has it improved over the years?


----------



## Muscovy_333 (17/10/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> Digging up a 5 year old thread but what is the general consenses on JW Vienna malt these days? Im thinking of a 100% smash vienna ale. Has it improved over the years?




I did a Smash with it and love it!
Not sure what it used to taste like though.


----------



## Bizier (17/10/12)

It will taste like you brewed using Australian malted barley that has been kilned to a degree similar to that of other available Vienna malts. Suspiciously like a slightly darker Trad Ale.

It won't be bad beer, but you can only expect your raw ingredients to behave within their given parameters.


----------



## manticle (17/10/12)

I don't like it. The raw grain has an almost plastic note to my palate whereas a good German Vienna has a lovely biscuity quality. Not a fan of the JW munich either (actually haven't used JW for ages but I'd still use their ale or pils again in a pinch)


----------



## the_new_darren (17/10/12)

Bizier said:


> It will taste like you brewed using Australian malted barley that has been kilned to a degree similar to that of other available Vienna malts. Suspiciously like a slightly darker Trad Ale.
> 
> It won't be bad beer, but you can only expect your raw ingredients to behave within their given parameters.



Yep, I agree, spend the extra (not that much considering its travelled all the way from Germany) and enjoy true Vienna malt.

tnd


----------



## black_labb (17/10/12)

I haven't used the imported stuff but enjoy what I get from the JW vienna. Sweet, malty and somewhat toasty. I use it often as part of the base malt. The most I have used is 50% which turned out very nicely.

edit: I kind of want to try some weyermann now to see what the difference is, but I've just ordered another sack of JW.


----------



## mckenry (18/10/12)

black_labb said:


> I haven't used the imported stuff but enjoy what I get from the JW vienna. Sweet, malty and somewhat toasty. I use it often as part of the base malt. The most I have used is 50% which turned out very nicely.
> 
> edit: I kind of want to try some weyermann now to see what the difference is, but I've just ordered another sack of JW.



Well, well. I have used JW vienna and munich, always JW pils as base, crystal, caramalt and dark munich recently and use JW wheat too. Never been unhappy with the Vienna, but maybe its time to try a different brand. Have always enjoyed their malts and never found anything to be lacking. Its the Buy Local debate isnt it? I dont have anything to compare with, but I find JW malts good. Funnily enough, I've never used JW Ale malt.


----------



## mje1980 (18/10/12)

mckenry said:


> Well, well. I have used JW vienna and munich, always JW pils as base, crystal, caramalt and dark munich recently and use JW wheat too. Never been unhappy with the Vienna, but maybe its time to try a different brand. Have always enjoyed their malts and never found anything to be lacking. Its the Buy Local debate isnt it? I dont have anything to compare with, but I find JW malts good. Funnily enough, I've never used JW Ale malt.



JW make fine malt, no doubt about it, but man, a UK ale made with Maris otter, or Golden promise, halcyon etc, and a pils/ helles etc ( i have one on tap now ) made with Weyermann pils, or Best pilz ( my current fave pils ) just seems to have an extra character about it. If all i could get was JW, i'd happily use it no problem, but i really like my imported malts.

Im a malt snob, as well as a beer snob haha


----------



## Byran (18/10/12)

mje1980 said:


> JW make fine malt, no doubt about it, but man, a UK ale made with Maris otter, or Golden promise, halcyon etc, and a pils/ helles etc ( i have one on tap now ) made with Weyermann pils, or Best pilz ( my current fave pils ) just seems to have an extra character about it. If all i could get was JW, i'd happily use it no problem, but i really like my imported malts.
> 
> Im a malt snob, as well as a beer snob haha


I definitely agree, i think that the JW malts are great quality but I must admit I dont think they are the same at all as their imported counterparts.
The flavors of each brand are very different. There are subtle and very distinct differences in the flavors that they all contain. I find the JW pilsner to be a bit coarse to my palate, as with their Vienna. I love the Traditional Ale though. I guess you would just need to try them all and find out for yourself!


----------

